
Google WiFi review: A hassle-free router comes at a price - minimaxir
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/06/google-wifi-review/
======
jstewartmobile
Considering that most components of the Google ecosystem also serve as data
collectors for the mother ship, this article would be greatly improved if he
clarified with Google what information (if any) this thing sends back to HQ.

